# Construir receptor de enlace para FM desde cero (UHF 300 Mhz)



## jogyweb (Mar 10, 2022)

Hola, les traigo un proyecto para los amigos del foro.
Es un receptor de enlace que estaré construyendo por etapas.
Lo primero fue realizar la etapa de recepción desde cero hasta las pruebas iniciales de funcionamiento. Mi explicación es muy básica y pretendo ir aprendiendo con ustedes a medida que se va avanzando en el proyecto para saber en que puede mejorar, simplificar, modificar o lo que estimen conveniente.
El circuito esta probado como pueden ver en el video y en cuanto a la calidad de audio, se puede apreciar y con la instrumenación que tengo disponible, puedo hacer tantas modificaciones como vayan presentando.
No soy experto en el tema expuesto y tampoco es la última palabra de circuito, es totalmente mejorable por lo que estoy atento a sus sugerencias.

La segunda etapa será el pll con el oscilador para manejar la frecuencia de trabajo que vamos a usar.
Creo poder ir avanzando cada día con una parte del proyecto a medida que tenga tiempo libre fuera de mi jornada de trabajo que por lo general es de madrugada, pero estaré atento a cualquier sugerencia como ya saben.

La tercera etapa será un filtro a la entrada de la etapa receptora. 
Este filtrito activo servirá para eliminar en mayor parte la señal proveniente del transmisor de FM con el que trabajaría este receptor.

Si no hay mucho más que agregar en estas 3 etapas, quedaría hacer una cajita para montar todo


Espero les sirva de ayuda o guia para que realicen un circuito como este.

Estoy compartiendo toda la información que tengo disponible, no cuento con circuito esquemático de mejor calidad o diseño de pcb más que un archivo de vectores para hacer la placa en una CNC.
Lo interesante es que funciona tal como pueden ver en el video que por muy mal editado y no muy buen sistema de grabación más que mi celular que se apaga sin previo aviso, les puedo asegurar de que la cosa hace la pega. 
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 10, 2022)

Sin duda, muy interesante, mi más sincera enhorabuena. La verdad es que como bien se sabe, trabajar en frecuencias de UHF a nivel "casero" es cuanto menos dificil pero no imposible.


----------



## imaurente (Mar 10, 2022)

Parabéns pelo projeto amigo, e realmente muito audacioso trabalhar com UHF, a sensibilidade do circuito e muito grande e existem outros desafios também. Abraço!



			
				imaurente dijo:
			
		

> Felicidades por el proyecto amigo, es realmente audaz trabajar con UHF, la sensibilidad del circuito es muy alta y hay otros retos también. ¡Abrazo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un proyecto para los amigos del foro.
> Es un receptor de enlace que estaré construyendo por etapas.
> Lo primero fue realizar la etapa de recepción desde cero hasta las pruebas iniciales de funcionamiento. Mi explicación es muy básica y pretendo ir aprendiendo con ustedes a medida que se va avanzando en el proyecto para saber en que puede mejorar, simplificar, modificar o lo que estimen conveniente.
> El circuito esta probado como pueden ver en el video y en cuanto a la calidad de audio, se puede apreciar y con la instrumenación que tengo disponible, puedo hacer tantas modificaciones como vayan presentando.
> ...


!Ejelente Video , muy didactico , pero una cosa no me cierra , ? porque no conectaste la entrada de tu receptor UHF directamente a lo  generador de RF por meo de un cable coaxial de 50 Ohmios ?
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Mar 10, 2022)

No estoy en contra de nadie aqui , y todo mi respeto , pero no me parece entonces un clon con pequeñas modificaciones , cuando se tienen herramientas , y se conoce el principio de funcionamiento .se puede mirar al final del hilo principal antiguo , no se , por que esta abierto un hilo nuevo , de todas formas he preguntado hace tiempo por el y no hay respuesta , hasta que postee el mio . Felicidades



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/145-jpg.139891/
		







						Radio Enlace FM en 300 mhz
					

hola, me gustaria saver como contruir un radio enlace fm en frecuencias superiores o menores, pero fuera de la fm comercial, solo encontre unos articulos por la red, pero nada completo solo http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-ii/ ...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> "La tercera etapa será un filtro a la entrada de la etapa receptora.
> Este filtrito activo servirá para eliminar en mayor parte la señal proveniente del transmisor de FM con el que trabajaría este receptor."


Esa etapa es inprescindible para lo correcto funcionamento de cualquer receptor de radioenlace , cosa olvidada por muchos entiendidos en ese tema.
En realidad no es un filtro activo y si un filtro muy selectivo e de preferenzia de baixa pierda por inserción para no degradar en mucho la sensibilidad de nuestro RX.
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Mar 10, 2022)

https://imgur.com/yb5yaSM

 @Daniel Lopes si


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 10, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Esa etapa es inprescindible para lo correcto funcionamento de cualquer receptor de radioenlace , cosa olvidada por muchos entiendidos en ese tema.
> En realidad no es un filtro activo y si un filtro muy selectivo e de preferenzia de baixa pierda por inserción para no degradar en mucho la sensibilidad de nuestro RX.
> !Saludos!


Voy a contar una anécdota que te da la razón al cien por cien.

Una emisora que emitía con 500 W o más, se pone un receptor fabricado "a mano" por un prestigiosa empresa Española cuyo nombre no diré, con el TX apagado, todo bien, al encender, ruido blanco.

Se coloca otro receptor de enlace de otro fabricante y todo perfecto. En resumen, una RF circundante excesiva aunque sea en frecuencias diferentes puede desensibilizar el receptor o dejarlo completamente sordo. Esta experiencia evidencia lo importante que es un filtro.


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 10, 2022)

Pensé en poner en el tema que menciona el amigo radium98 toda esta información,  pero preferí armar uno nuevo mostrando paso a paso el armado del equipo completo utilizando instrumentos para saber si realmente vale la pena armar este circuito.
Hay mucha información dando vuelta por el foro, pero no simpre se puede hacer pruebas o saber si realmente funciona lo que se esta publicando. 
Con este circuito que funciona medianamente, puedo recibir sus aportes para ir modificando y mejorar el crecptor. También la idea es mantener acrivos los link de descargas y en el caso de que alguien quiera hacer este circuito, vea si realmente funciona con las modificaciones que se puedan presentar además de que puedo usar instrumentos disponibles para testear o medir que tal funciona lo que hago.
En unas horas puedo comenzar con el pll, que no es lo mejor, pero tengo solo este circuito probado y se que se acopla bien a este proyecto.

La imagen es del pll que voy armar, se puede hacer más pequeño, pero no tengo hecho el archivo para la cnc de un pll más pequeño que funcione para UHF, así que tal vez voy a usar una placa de mis circuitos de pll para fm.

Saludos


----------



## garada (Mar 11, 2022)

Lo ideal seria que incorporase el oscilador, mezclador y control pll tambien en la misma pcb en lugar de externo, se puede hacer con solo 2 integrados mas, es solo una opinion, te felicito por tu trabajo y detallada informacion


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 11, 2022)

garada dijo:


> Lo ideal seria que incorporase el oscilador, mezclador y control pll tambien en la misma pcb en lugar de externo, se puede hacer con solo 2 integrados mas, es solo una opinion, te felicito por tu trabajo y detallada informacion


Claro que se puede hacer de esa manera, todo en la misma placa ya que son circuitos pequeños, pero esta vez quise hacerlo separado para posiblemente usar un pll distinto o mejor.
Ahora me equivoqué haciendo el diseño de la placa, no giré al momento de digiralizar para la cnc. Como es una placa de prueba, voy a voltear los pines de los integrados y vemos que pasa.... si resulta bien, hago plaquita nueva al lado que corresponde y mejorando algun detallito que seguro también se me pasó.

La primer y segunda imágen es como queda el frezado de la placa, desde la tercera en adelante son después de limpias y la última es más evidente que me equivoqué en imprimir o digitalizar el frente.
También adjunto el archivo .lay6 para quien quiera darle una miradita y hacer bien el impreso 

Sigo ahora para grabar el armado de esta placa.
Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 11, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Pensé en poner en el tema que menciona el amigo radium98 toda esta información,  pero preferí armar uno nuevo mostrando paso a paso el armado del equipo completo utilizando instrumentos para saber si realmente vale la pena armar este circuito.
> Hay mucha información dando vuelta por el foro, pero no simpre se puede hacer pruebas o saber si realmente funciona lo que se esta publicando.
> Con este circuito que funciona medianamente, puedo recibir sus aportes para ir modificando y mejorar el crecptor. También la idea es mantener acrivos los link de descargas y en el caso de que alguien quiera hacer este circuito, vea si realmente funciona con las modificaciones que se puedan presentar además de que puedo usar instrumentos disponibles para testear o medir que tal funciona lo que hago.
> En unas horas puedo comenzar con el pll, que no es lo mejor, pero tengo solo este circuito probado y se que se acopla bien a este proyecto.
> ...


Yo te recomiendo utilizar un chip PLL con un menor ruido de fase, el TSA5511 es bueno y puede sintetizar hasta 1200MHz o algo más, pero su ruido de fase es muy alto, ello se traduce en menor sensibilidad de tu receptor, un MB1502 o mejor un LMX2316 es más adecuado, otro detalle es que el micro controlador debe ajustar la frecuencia con DIP SW u otra forma estática, que programe al PLL y después duerma(sleep) eso evita ruido, un PIC enano suele bastar si se quiere 8 frecuencias distintas, la idea es no generar ruido y además tener un filtro pasabanda a la entrada de RF


----------



## radium98 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## jogyweb (Mar 12, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


>


Se escucha perfecto. Creo que seria bueno usar un pll como mebciona Americo8888 con ese sistema de quedar desabilitado una parte para evitar ruidos después de ajustar el pll.
Voy a terminar primero el pll que estoy armando y luego comparar con otro pll como el que muestra radium98


----------



## radium98 (Mar 12, 2022)

Esto lo hice con la ayuda de un amigo , del foro y de fuera del foro , y solo para completar el hobby y para un VS con alguien , para ser honesto no tuve éxito en la amplificación de potencia , quemé 3 rd15 y para el transistor que tengo , solo obtengo 5 W , de todas formas es solo un hobby para hacer , no comercial ni para uso , solo casero , y aquí tengo suerte por muchos recursos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 12, 2022)

Este enlace de audio trabaja en la banda de 900MHz y es digital, excelente calidad de audio, construcción casera





)


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 12, 2022)

Amigo Americo, se ve bueno, pero dice ser de 900 Mhz y este proyecto es para los 300 Mhz..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Este enlace de audio trabaja en la banda de 900MHz y es digital, excelente calidad de audio, construcción casera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El Video aportado es muy flaco , no ensina nada de como hacer lo radioenlaçe en 900Mhz.
Ademas NO es una buena idea construir un radio enlaçe en una banda destinada a telefonia celular , seguramente serias un festival de interferencias molestas entre los dos servicios.
Otro problema es la frequenzia enpleyada , demasiadamente  elevada para la maioria de los aficcionados en ese tema , si 300MHz ya es una buena peleya  imagine andar en 900 MHz ( tres veses mas ).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## radium98 (Mar 13, 2022)

sólo he visto un reproductor de dvd... ¿qué película había dentro?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 13, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> No estoy en contra de nadie aqui , y todo mi respeto , pero no me parece entonces un clon con pequeñas modificaciones , cuando se tienen herramientas , y se conoce el principio de funcionamiento .se puede mirar al final del hilo principal antiguo , no se , por que esta abierto un hilo nuevo , de todas formas he preguntado hace tiempo por el y no hay respuesta , hasta que postee el mio . Felicidades



Te respondo: Por lo de postear varios aunque parecido temas no quita que yo al usar el buscador aparezcan ambos temas. y con respecto a tu ultima pregunta, nadie esta obligado a responder. *Y es una norma* 

Saludos en breve F29


----------



## munenito (Mar 13, 2022)

Viendo el  video receptor que tienen  ese receptor,  es una copia del  receptor Macer  , el señor que armaba  radio enlaces y el pll  lo reacondicionó del pll Alexcom  , el sistema es bastante decente pero para una radio emisora adonde no hay nada  en el cerro .... se puede instalar , en cerro  adonde hay canales de tv , uhf , vhf  , no permite entrar la señal  bien .....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2022)

munenito dijo:


> Viendo el  video receptor que tienen  ese receptor,  es una copia del  receptor Macer  , el señor que armaba  radio enlaces y el pll  lo reacondicionó del pll Alexcom  , el sistema es bastante decente pero para una radio emisora adonde no hay nada  en el cerro .... se puede instalar , en cerro  adonde hay canales de tv , uhf , vhf  , no permite entrar la señal  bien .....


!Quien es vivo , aparece , ojalá sin peleyas desnesesarias desa ves!


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 13, 2022)

Hola, siguiendo con lo que me convoca, dejo unas actualizaciones del pcb ya que al momento de armar la placa tal como la publiqué, encontré un par de errores que ya corregidos, pude tener el enclave del pll.

Dentro del archivo .rar va la actualización de la pcb creada con Sprint Layout 6






Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 13, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> El Video aportado es muy flaco , no ensina nada de como hacer lo radioenlaçe en 900Mhz.
> Ademas NO es una buena idea construir un radio enlaçe en una banda destinada a telefonia celular , seguramente serias un festival de interferencias molestas entre los dos servicios.
> Otro problema es la frequenzia enpleyada , demasiadamente  elevada para la maioria de los aficcionados en ese tema , si 300MHz ya es una buena peleya  imagine andar en 900 MHz ( tres veses mas ).
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


La banda de 900MHz es libre desde 914-928MHz aquí en Perú, la telefonía celular está algunos MHz más arriba, para recibir este enlace de 900MHz se utiliza un receptor FTA o un Decodificador DTH de TV paga satelital dado de baja, no hay nada que construir en el receptor, salvo la antena, 



radium98 dijo:


> sólo he visto un reproductor de dvd... ¿qué película había dentro?


El transmisor está dentro de esa caja de DVD, es para reciclar equipos obsoletos amigo, pido a un moderador sacar mis post del enlace de 900MHz que posteé, veo que saca roncha a muchos


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 13, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> pido a un moderador sacar mis post del enlace de 900MHz que posteé, veo que saca roncha a muchos


Amigo, no tiene que sacar nada. el proyecto es muy interesante y si fuera posible compartir información adicional en un nuevo posteo o tema para saber como poder realizar ese proyecto.


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 14, 2022)

Hola
Que me podrían decir de estos circuitos amplificadores de entrada selectiva?
Alguien me puede dar una manito con la elección?
Voy a intentar con el del diagrama y ya hice la placa. ahora voy a montar los componentes por etapas y veré que es lo que va amplificando usando un analizador con tracking generator.
Me imagino que no tendría que poner la alimentación para no quemar el puerto de entrada del instrumento o hay alguna otra manera?
También se me imagina poner en la entrada un generador de señal que vaya desde 0 a 2.5 Ghz con -20dbm y un analizador que vaya midiendo todos los máximos de lectura y manteniéndolos hasta ver el rango de frecuencia que amplifica y atenúa.
Agradeceria sus consejos.
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 14, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> El Video aportado es muy flaco , no ensina nada de como hacer lo radioenlaçe en 900Mhz.
> Ademas NO es una buena idea construir un radio enlaçe en una banda destinada a telefonia celular , seguramente serias un festival de interferencias molestas entre los dos servicios.
> Otro problema es la frequenzia enpleyada , demasiadamente  elevada para la maioria de los aficcionados en ese tema , si 300MHz ya es una buena peleya  imagine andar en 900 MHz ( tres veses mas ).
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Creo que lo que el video muestra es que están haciendo un transmisor que emite en digital QPSK bajo el estandar DVB y lo que usa es un receptor de satélite el cual está recibiendo en la banda de FI satélite. Ese truco es viejo, yo se de casos en España de TV locales que en los 2000s usaban emisores de 900 Mhz de video y audio analógicos y como RX usaban receptores de satélite analógicos recibiendo en la banda de FI, eso si, sin LNB y con su alimentación desconectada, esto es, usando una antena que resonase a 900 Mhz conectada directamente a la entrada del receptor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> " pido a un moderador sacar mis post del enlace de 900MHz que posteé, veo que saca roncha a muchos"


!Caro Don Americo8888 NO si aburrie honbre , la idea NO es bromarte nin tanpoco trolear , y SI alertar (avisar) los mas desavisados del tema !
Lo que se pasa es que ese Video posteado es mas uno de los millares que pupulan por la Red Internet y desafortunadamente en su maioria son puras tonterias.


Americo8888 dijo:


> "La banda de 900MHz es libre desde 914-928MHz aquí en Perú, la telefonía celular está algunos MHz más arriba"


Ok , pero NO pudemos olvidar que "algunos MHz" de desplazamento en 900MHz percentualmente hablando (%)  es casi nada en termos practicos .
O sea es inprescindible lo uso de filtros de Cavidad resonante para puder rechazar la interferencia de una estación de Radio Base de telefonia celular.


Americo8888 dijo:


> "para recibir este enlace de 900MHz se utiliza un receptor FTA o un Decodificador DTH de TV paga satelital dado de baja, no hay nada que construir en el receptor"


OK , peeero NO pudemos olvidar que ese receptor fue inicialmente diseñado para funcionar como un receptor de FI ( frequenzia intermediaria) , esa oriunda de un LNB (Low Noise Block down converter) y NO un sinal oriundo de una Antena externa a sorte de infinitos sinales molestos cercanos a esa.


jogyweb dijo:


> Hola
> Que me podrían decir de estos circuitos amplificadores de entrada selectiva?
> Alguien me puede dar una manito con la elección?
> Voy a intentar con el del diagrama y ya hice la placa. ahora voy a montar los componentes por etapas y veré que es lo que va amplificando usando un analizador con tracking generator.
> ...


!La segunda foto mostra un bueno ejenplo dese filtro de entrada para receptores de STL , peeero las bobinas NO son entrelazadas entre si !
Deben manter una distancia optima entre su eijes (cientros) de modo a lograr lo mejor acoplamento magnectico.
Poco acoplamento ( bobinas lejos) la pierda por inserción del filtro aumenta en mucho , ya lo contrario , las bobinas demasiadamente cercanas ( NO intrelazadas tal como en la foto) , lo factor de forma del filtro ( poder en rechazar las frequenzias indesejables ) es mediocre o sea la banda pasante es muy ancha.
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Mar 14, 2022)

si no me equivoco este filtro selectivo es de nthe DB italy , por cierto un pll sin hex no es nada
DB . buen filtro selectivo


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 14, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> por cierto un pll sin hex no es nada


Lástima que considere que mi trabajo no le valga nada al igual que su comentario. Solo faltaba preguntar para que lo subiera un archivo ya que se me olvidó, no es lo único que tengo que hacer en el día o de noche ya que estoy dejando de dormir para hacer todo lo que les puedo aportar sin nada a cambio.
Muy mala forma de pedir las cosas. De esa manera no dan ganas de seguir haciendo nada amigo radium98


----------



## radium98 (Mar 14, 2022)

no lo tomes a parte @jogyweb freind , quien dijo que el trabajo que hiciste no es bueno , pero creo que deberias tomarte el tiempo y subir todo completo , respeto siempre . Todo lo que te pueda ayudar con mis recursos menores es bienvenido, no lo tomes así. Abrazos y paz . y te felicito por todo el trabajo realizado , recuerda desde que te pregunte en youtube , pero cuando yo publique el mio publicaste lo que tenias , recuerda que no publicaste el receptor 
por que de lo que has hecho exitosamente el demodulador y esta funcionando como dijiste , que no vi de la parte de ti , que lo posteaste .


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 14, 2022)

Radium, lamentablemente, tiene malas maneras, exige todo, pero no aporta nada, a mi me falto respeto via Email.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 14, 2022)

Gracias @Moses calderon  por las buenas palabras sobre mi , de todas formas un hombre en la edad de ustedes debe ser más educado . .....

este foro es mi segunda familia , y ya tengo buenos hermanos aqui tambien , si como dices que no soy bueno como tu boca habla , eso no quiere decir , que tambien tengo muy muy buenos freinds , que me conocen bien , y me ayudaron mucho . y veces te ayude , de todos modos voy a parar aqui tomar un descanso y nunca hablar en cualquier tipo de hilo .
Lo siento chicos . Me encanta el foro y toda la gente buena y mala que hay aquí , no olvides calderon que aquí somos de muchas naciones .

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 15, 2022)

Hola, esta es la etapa amplificadora selectiva que armé siguiendo consejos del amigo radium y Daniel Lopes
Faltó descargar el archivo del analizador para ver con mas detalle todo el ancho de banda con se se estaba midiendo y  las señales que podian amplificarse, pero mas tarde las puedo agregar.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2022)

!Felicitaciones , lo Video te quedou un verdadero lujo!
!Una cosa que es inprescindible en ese diseño son las blindagens (muros) entre los pasos amplificadores!
Esas pueden sener hechas muy facilmente con hojas sacadas de latas de Leche Nido o se quiser PCB virgen .
!Lo segredo es que un paso NO pueda veer lo otro , asi garantizamos una ejelente filtragen  !
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## munenito (Mar 15, 2022)

*V*iendo  los circuitos de nuestro colega *,* ese receptor no funciona bien  porque tiene muchos transistores *,* debe tener 2 a 3 transistores  no 4 y esas bobinas se las copi*ó* a *E*lectro *H*ertz .. porque si tiene 4 transistores (auto oscila) *,* escuchándose metiéndose el sincronismo  en la etapa receptora....  el me*z*clador donde entra el pll mas la etapa receptora  se hace con fet de 4 pines para que me*z*cle perfecto ...


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 15, 2022)

munenito dijo:


> *V*iendo  los circuitos de nuestro colega *,* ese receptor no funciona bien  porque tiene muchos transistores *,* debe tener 2 a 3 transistores  no 4 y esas bobinas se las copi*ó* a *E*lectro *H*ertz .. porque si tiene 4 transistores (auto oscila) *,* escuchándose metiéndose el sincronismo  en la etapa receptora....  el me*z*clador donde entra el pll mas la etapa receptora  se hace con fet de 4 pines para que me*z*cle perfecto ...


Las bobinas de alambre recto son típicas en circuitos de UHF, lo puedes ver en un sintonizador de TV UHF, y están separadas para un acoplamiento justo que permita selectividad (alta Q), incluso se suele utilizar pista de PCB o microstrip, esa selectividad mejora cuando se apantalla todas las etapas, al mismo tiempo que se evita las auto-oscilaciones


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 16, 2022)

Hola, armé una parte de la caja para montar y hacer las primeras pruebas de las placas acoplados, creo que es suficiente con la prueba que hice y comenzar a terminar el equipo receptor.

Notar la sensibilidadde recepción  y porcentaje de distorción en las últimas 2 imágenes.
Creo que para lo sencillo de los circuitos, se puede lograr buena recepción con poca señal.
En la última imágen se puede ver que al tener recepción en una frecuencia distinta a la que estaría ajustado el receptor, el portentaje de distorción de la señal de audio es máxima al captar solo ruido aunque la señal no sea baja. -51.1 dBm
Creo que el amplificador selectivo esta haciendo su trabajo amplificando casi en su mayoria una pequeña porción de señal correspondiete a la banda de 300 Mhz como se muestra en la última imágen.

Saludos y atento a comentarios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2022)

Bueno a mi veer 4 pasos amplificadores ya es demasiado , 2 pasos te queda de 10 !
-51 Dbm es un big  sinalazo para un receptor de STL , -95 Dbm para 12Db SINAD en lo audio demodulado  si es una buena cifra !
Puedes conprobar la distorción del audio demodulado en FM  generando directamente en FI (10.7MHz ) con un  desvio de 75KHz (100% de modulación FM) @ 1KHz y aplicando antes del filtro ceramico de 10.7 Mhz.
Jo personalmente me guta enpleyar como mesclador de frequenzias un transistor MosFet de dual Gate ( BF98x o BF96x de toda la vida).
Otro mesclador tanbien muy bueno para RF  es lo DBM ( double balancead diode ) , pero ese tiene alguna pierda de conbersión (-6Db) por sener pasivo ( no leva cualquer alimentación DC).
Lo filtro de entrada puede sener mejorado aun mas , basta poner mas una Celda L y C entre las que ya estan armadas , eso aumenta aun mas  la selectividad garantizando una mejor rejeición a senales interferentes ( y altamente molestos).
Otra dica de Oro que dejo aca es poner un filtro tipo trampa (rejecta banda)  para la banda de FM (88 hasta 108 Mhz) justamente en la entrada de RF del receptor STL.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## ugt (Mar 16, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Las bobinas de alambre recto son típicas en circuitos de UHF, lo puedes ver en un sintonizador de TV UHF, y están separadas para un acoplamiento justo que permita selectividad (alta Q), incluso se suele utilizar pista de PCB o microstrip, esa selectividad mejora cuando se apantalla todas las etapas, al mismo tiempo que se evita las auto-oscilaciones


*N*o se como llegue a este hilo
*M*e da gusto leer al amigo americo8888, se demuestra mucho conocimiento técnico*,* eso es muy bueno, lo felicito.
*P*or lo demás he estudiado el tema de radio enlace en frecuencias altas y es compleja Y larga dicha tare*A*. 
*N*o tengo mucho aporte, solo decir que hay que utilizar componentes de buena calidad y por sobre todo la fibra de vidrio de varias micras "FR4". Para mantenerse estable en estas frecuencias altas.
SALUDOS..


----------



## Elias M (Abr 23, 2022)

Aquí les comparto otro modelo de filtro aunque no sé si está tan bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2022)

Elias M dijo:


> Aquí les comparto otro modelo de filtro aunque no sé si está tan bien.



No haz compartido nada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2022)

Elias M dijo:


> "Aquí les comparto otro modelo de filtro aunque no sé si está tan bien."


Quedou de 10 !
Puedes mejorar aun mas canbiando lo hilo de cubre barnizado por cubre bañado en plata.
Recomendo poner un "pasamuros" entre las celdas ressonates tal cual hiciste con la alimentación DC (reciclagen de un cable coaxial hecho en teflón).
Es necesario tapar totalmente la caja para que ninguna celda mire la otra por canpo electromagnectico proximo , eso mejora en mucho lo poder de filtragen fuera de la banda deseada.
!Felicitaciones!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 23, 2022)

oh muy maravilloso , yo estaba tratando de construir esto hace 2 semanas sin éxito para la banda 200-240 mhz , si usted puede dar algunos detalles para el tamaño de la bobina gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> oh muy maravilloso , yo estaba tratando de construir esto hace 2 semanas sin éxito para la banda 200-240 mhz , si usted puede dar algunos detalles para el tamaño de la bobina gracias


Tente una bobina de 5 espiras de hilo de cubre de 1mm en un diametro de 7mm , espaçamiento entre espiras de 2mm o mas aun .
Tap a la premera espira a partir del tierra o masa;
Lo capacitor de ayuste preferenzialmente do tipo pistón (tornillo ayustable) en cuerpo ayslante de ceramica con 10pF maximos ( cuando todo atornillado).
!Suerte!


----------



## radium98 (Abr 24, 2022)

@Elias M puede por favor compartir la sección de diseño del preamplificador. Para que todo el mundo pueda beneficiarse de lo que publicas


----------



## radium98 (Abr 24, 2022)

Second try . No chance . What is wrong 




			
				radium98 dijo:
			
		

> Segundo intento . No hay caso, ¿ Que está mal ?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> Second try . No chance . What is wrong


Todo esta mal. 

 En ese tipo de construcciones, el blindaje mecánico de cada celda del circuito sintonizado es fundamental así como los materiales empleados.

Los trimer deben ser de material cerámico, etc. 

Everything is wrong. In this type of construction, the shielding of each cell of the tuned circuit is fundamental as well as the materials used.
The trimers must be made of ceramic material, etc.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 24, 2022)

3rd try



			
				 radium98 dijo:
			
		

> Tercer intento


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> Second try . No chance . What is wrong


!Noooooo Don radium98 , la montagen si queda con muuuucho errores , por eso que NO te anda nin a los palos !
1) La entrada y salida de RF es hecha en la premera espira a partir de la masa o tierra .
2) Es inprescindible  las blindagens que cierra todas las celdas resonantes.
3) Lo hilo que hace función de capacitor de acople entre las dos celdas es conectado en lo capacitor aystable (lado caliente)  y NO en lo inicio del devanado.
4) las bobinas NO si veen , hay un muro de blindagen entre els.
!Suerte!


radium98 dijo:


> 3rd try


Un poco mejor , pero aun con varios errores.
1) Es inprescindible lo uso de blindagens en todas las celdas resonantes.
2) Lo hilo que hace función de capacitor de acople entre las dos celdas es conectado el lo capacitor ayustable ( lado caliente) y NO en lo inicio del devanado de la bobina.
3) Tienes que armar lo "muro" que hace blindagen  entre las dos bobinas.
4) las dos bobinas son identicas y lo espaçamento entre las espiras es uniforme y NO desordenado.
3) todas conecciones tienem que sener cortas , demasiada longitude crea inductancias indesejables y molestas para lo correcto funcionamento del filtro.
!Suerte!


radium98 dijo:


> @Elias M puede por favor compartir la sección de diseño del preamplificador. Para que todo el mundo pueda beneficiarse de lo que publicas


Mire lo premero adjunto anexado ( ese en PDF).


----------



## radium98 (May 22, 2022)

tratando de construir el amplificador de rf con la ayuda de un freind . Lamentablemente bfr92-93 son falsos, así que usé el transistor J8 que es s9018 por lo que debe trabajar creo. pero qué voltaje debo aplicar y cómo tengo que probar el preamplificador sólo gracias freind


----------



## jogyweb (May 22, 2022)

Hola, para probar eso necesita necesariamente una etapa osciladora, quizas no sea neceaario pll ni nada muy elaborado, pero sí que trabaje en la frecuencia que necesita usar el amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Jun 8, 2022)

*C*on la ayuda de algunos buenos amigos, puedo conseguir un progreso como este, por favor corregidme lo que está mal, y lo que tengo que hacer más para bajar algo de atenuación.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 8, 2022)

Si quieres mas atenuación debes incrementar la cantidad de celdas pero se incrementaran las perdidas de inserción.

Ya después sí no, deberías hacer lo que se hace comercialmente con los duplexores como estos como ejemplo constructivos.

Una pasa bajos mas un pasa altos ajustaos para tal propósito, resulta en un filtro pasa banda.

Imágenes de algunos que me toco reparar. 




Cada circuito sintonizado se encuentra totalmente aislado dentro de un caño de sección cuadrada y solo se interconectan mediante cable coaxil de teflon, dentro de una cañería de blindaje. En las imágenes se ven de UHF(250MHz) y VHF(163MHz).

Todo esto es para ejemplificar constructivamente las formas y el blindaje que deben tener. El ajuste es mediante los tornillos que se ven en la  ultima imagen y es debido a la interacción de los mismos con las bobinas/inductancias.

El cable es plateado para mejorar el factor de calidad(Q) de los circuitos sintonizados.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si quieres mas atenuación debes incrementar la cantidad de celdas pero se incrementaran las perdidas de inserción.
> 
> Ya después sí no, deberías hacer lo que se hace comercialmente con los duplexores como estos como ejemplo constructivos.
> 
> ...


Es al peo.....la RF es magia negra....


----------



## J2C (Jun 8, 2022)

Doc empecé con  esa magia en el año 1974 !!!!

Y seguí aumentado capacidad (cantidad de canales telefónicos) y frecuencia hasta los 30 GHz, también F.O. con sistema WDM hasta fines del 2002 !!!


Eso sí, nunca radioaficionado !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> *C*on la ayuda de algunos buenos amigos, puedo conseguir un progreso como este, por favor corregidme lo que está mal, y lo que tengo que hacer más para bajar algo de atenuación.


Hola a todos , en las fotos posteadas mas arriba puedo veer varios errores groseros :
1) Las bobinas estan con lo inicio del devanado muuuy lejos de la masa o tierra , hay un hilo de cubre muy largo haciendo esa  conección.
Lo mas acertado es una conección (soldadura) lo mas corta possible entre la masa o tierra (fundo de la caja mectalica) con lo inicio del devanado.
2) hay una tercera bobina hecha con hilo de cubre barnizado en paralelo con la bobina de la premera Celda LC ( esa a la derecha de la foto) , esa bobina NO existe y tiene que sener olvidada de vez !
3) Los dos Trimmers ( Capacitores ayustables)  tienem que sener chequeados (medidos)  con lo auxilio de un capacimetro digital y su maxima capacitancia cuando todo cerriado NO debe exceder a los 10pF , veer mejor en adjunto lo tipo mas adecuado !
4) La foto N°8 (pantalla del VNA Chino) , esa muestra la pierda por reflexión ( adaptación de inpedancias referenziada a 50 Ohmios Standart) de la entrada y salida del filtro y NO su factor de filtragen ( pierda por inserción) ao longo de la frequenzia.
!Hay que estudiar muuuucho mas como usar correctamente ese hermoso y utilissimo  equipo de testes y medidas !
!Saludos!


----------



## Estilo (Jun 9, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un proyecto para los amigos del foro.
> Es un receptor de enlace que estaré construyendo por etapas.
> Lo primero fue realizar la etapa de recepción desde cero hasta las pruebas iniciales de funcionamiento. Mi explicación es muy básica y pretendo ir aprendiendo con ustedes a medida que se va avanzando en el proyecto para saber en que puede mejorar, simplificar, modificar o lo que estimen conveniente.
> El circuito esta probado como pueden ver en el video y en cuanto a la calidad de audio, se puede apreciar y con la instrumenación que tengo disponible, puedo hacer tantas modificaciones como vayan presentando.
> ...


Hola. Podrías publicar o enviarme más info para la construcción del receptor? Me interesa, pero no logro ver en detalle el circuito. Muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2022)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un interesante enlace de una pagina Rusa donde su auctor un radioaficcionado sube planos de montagen de equipos emisores y receptores en la banda de 200 hasta 300MHz , Мои конструкции
Ideal para buenas ideias y adaptaciones a funcionar como radioenlaces.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , en las fotos posteadas mas arriba puedo veer varios errores groseros :
> 1) Las bobinas estan con lo inicio del devanado muuuy lejos de la masa o tierra , hay un hilo de cubre muy largo haciendo esa  conección.
> Lo mas acertado es una conección (soldadura) lo mas corta possible entre la masa o tierra (fundo de la caja mectalica) con lo inicio del devanado.
> 2) hay una tercera bobina hecha con hilo de cubre barnizado en paralelo con la bobina de la premera Celda LC ( esa a la derecha de la foto) , esa bobina NO existe y tiene que sener olvidada de vez !
> ...



Daniel, supongo que la curva de respuesta del filtro también se puede analizar con métodos más "tradicionales". Osease, con un generador de RF senoidal cuya amplitud a lo largo del espectro sea lo más constante posible y analizar la atenuación que esta misma señal presenta en la salida (tras pasar por el filtro) con ayuda de un osciloscopio (monitorizando la amplitud de la señal aunque para esto se necesita un osciloscopio con mucho ancho de banda cosa que es carísimo) o con un medidor de campo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, supongo que la curva de respuesta del filtro también se puede analizar con métodos más "tradicionales". Osease, con un generador de RF senoidal cuya amplitud a lo largo del espectro sea lo más constante posible y analizar la atenuación que esta misma señal presenta en la salida (tras pasar por el filtro) con ayuda de un osciloscopio (monitorizando la amplitud de la señal aunque para esto se necesita un osciloscopio con mucho ancho de banda cosa que es carísimo) o con un medidor de campo.


en ese caso es  mas conmun enpleyar una carga fictia de 50Ohmios seguido de un diodo detector y para visualizar lo resultado un multimetro o un osciloscopio.
Lo rango dinamico dese arreglo no es de los mejores pero es mejor que nada en las manos.
!Saludos!


----------



## broadcastshop (Oct 25, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, siguiendo con lo que me convoca, dejo unas actualizaciones del pcb ya que al momento de armar la placa tal como la publiqué, encontré un par de errores que ya corregidos, pude tener el enclave del pll.
> 
> Dentro del archivo .rar va la actualización de la pcb creada con Sprint Layout 6
> 
> ...


Buenas noches colega, impresionante tu trabajo, me gustaria pedirte un favor si de casualidad tienes el diagrama esquenatico, para elaborar en otro software, quedo atento y gracias de antemano


----------



## jogyweb (Oct 26, 2022)

Holaa, si claro que tengo ek diagrama y eata _AQUI_
Hay que tener en cuenta que solo es el oscilador más el pll y pic ya que el circuito original lleva 3 etapas amplificadoras y la bobina del oscilador es 2 espiras con derivación a 1/4 de todo el alambre... tal como se muestra en la imagen.
_saludos_


----------

